# Lowrance HDS5 for sale



## Bignick2327 (Aug 24, 2015)

hello I have a lowrance hds 5 for sale..I only used it for a year still brand new and still have the box and owners manual..only reason I'm selling it cause I went to a 9 touch..asking $400 call me if you are interested 330-618-2044


----------

